# Thoughts about Remingon Moving to Huntsville



## VitalStatistic (May 15, 2014)

Interested in everyones thoughts about Remington moving to Huntsville. Personally, can't wait to buy a Bushmaster AR and Remington R1 1911 Pistol with Huntsville stamped on it.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Couldn't happen to a nicer state full of egotistical, fascist politicians. I am from NY and left there in 2008. They are as anti gun and anti business there as everywhere else in the northeast and DC. The real problem for the state is that the money from NYC controls the entire state, and the upstaters, most of whom are great people, have no voice in what happens in the state. There are going to be a bunch of jobs lost there because of this and it's in a small town that is completely dependent on Remington for its entire industrial base. Sad for those folks.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I believe it is an awesome shot in the arm for the state of Alabama. I do feel badly for those affected by the loss of their jobs in NY; however, the greater majority of people in that state seem to be anti-gun liberals, so they got what they deserved. And it is indicative of the fact that THE PEOPLE are not going to just lay down and give in to the likes of Michael Bloomberg and his cronies, which is very good.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

GCBHM said:


> I believe it is an awesome shot in the arm for the state of Alabama. I do feel badly for those affected by the loss of their jobs in NY; however, the greater majority of people in that state seem to be anti-gun liberals, so they got what they deserved. And it is indicative of the fact that THE PEOPLE are not going to just lay down and give in to the likes of Michael Bloomberg and his cronies, which is very good.


agreed, 100%, but the majority of the anti gunners are downstate and in NYC. There are many upstaters who hunt small and big game for many years. In fact, a few years back the state DEC was promoting deer hunting (due to the overgrown size of a underhunted deer herd) by allowing hunters to apply for additional antlerless deer permits to thin the herd down even more. Seems that recreational hunting has been on the decline so much in recent years that the herd size has grown to the point where deer are becoming a nuisance animal in many areas because of crop and tree/shrubbery damage.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

I applaud Remington for "sticking to their guns" and searching out business-friendly locations. NY State's politicians wanted to make their own statement with their laws, and this is the result. Sadly almost all metropolitan areas inordinately control other rural populations, which is why we resist the state capital move here from Juneau to Anchorage (area). Too many liberals up there.


----------



## warbird1 (Apr 17, 2012)

It's unfortunate that an entire state can be controlled by one city on the edge of the state. Maybe NYC could be expelled and be free to form their own "district". Anyway we welcome Remington to Alabama with open arms to the Rocket City.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

NYC domination of the state has always been a problem for the upstaters. Taxes upstate go to subsidize it costing a minimal fare to ride the subways in NYC. Certainly that only benefits New York city residents, but that's the way the big money goes up there. Glad I'm out. They can fight over how much to tax those remaining up there to keep things running in the future, but I'm glad I'm not paying for it.


----------



## millsriver (May 26, 2013)

I also cheer for Remington moving. Thomas Jefferson once said that people should "vote with their feet" and that applies to companies also. Unfortunately, the politicians in NY do not care and will just keep on restricting the peoples rights as long as they can get enough of the uninformed to vote for them. The beauty and the beast of democracy is that you get the government you vote for and deserve.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

millsriver said:


> I also cheer for Remington moving. Thomas Jefferson once said that people should "vote with their feet" and that applies to companies also. Unfortunately, the politicians in NY do not care and will just keep on restricting the peoples rights as long as they can get enough of the uninformed to vote for them. The beauty and the beast of democracy is that you get the government you vote for and deserve.


which, for the rest of us, would be great if states like NY could attract all the welfare entitlement holders with their bloated benefit packages and incent them to move there from the other states where those of us who don't want to pay for them live. I'm fine with NY raising taxes forever to support their entitlement and anti business model as long as the Feds don't jump in and decide that the rest of us have to help NY out. Let them figure their own problems out, especially since none of the rest of us have any voice in deciding what the system does anyhow. I hope everyone on welfare decides to move there and get the h#ll out of my state so I don't have to pay for them. Only problem is, the illegals currently coming across the Texas border won't want to go there. It's too cold for them up there. They don't like that.


----------



## BigT (Jun 20, 2014)

Im going to miss being able to drop off my firearms for service. I happen to know several mexicans that live in NY. Nobody likes the cold. If you knew me you'd probably say my back was wet. I didnt join to listen to this type of rational.


----------



## VitalStatistic (May 15, 2014)

Was born in the Louisiana, spent a career in the military, mostly in Europe, but also in Kansas, California, Maryland, Georgia, Louisiana, and retired here in Huntsville, AL. Got to admit, the low taxes, quality of life, reasonable economy, generally friendly population, and great respect shown for us old, retired vets have kept me here in Alabama. Sorry for those who might lose jobs in NY, CN, & MA, but not sad to have a number of very reputable firearms and component manufacturers moving to the south. It's good for the industry, business climate, and, hopefully, some of the reduced tax and labor costs will be passed on to us, the consumers.


----------

